# Was haltet ihr von 22 zoll FullHD (aufzwing) Trend



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. April 2011)

Es fällt auf das jetzt sogar vermehrt auch auf 22" mit 16-9 gedrängt wird, es gibt kaum neue 16-10, 22" zöller mit 1680-1050.Nicht jeder will bei einen neuen Monitor nee neue Grafikarte kaufen.

Zumal die 21,5 zoll (verkauft als 22") echtes Mäusekino bieten.
Wem störts und wem nicht ?
dazu die umfrage Hast du native auflösung auf deinen 22" zoll fullhd monitor ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. April 2011)

Ich würde mir heutzutage keinen Monitor mehr unter 24 Zoll kaufen. Full HD ist eine feine Sache und macht das Bild extrem scharf. Das die 16:10 Monitore aussterben liegt daran das  es ein reines PC Format war, 16:9 kommt vom TV und da die meisten Spiele jetzt von der Konsole kommen wird das Format auch vermehrt unterstützt.


----------



## jensi251 (29. April 2011)

Ich habe den samsung sm p2270 HD.
Also ein 21,5" Gerät mit Full HD. Ich nutze dies natürlich auch.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. April 2011)

hallo PCGH leute grüßt euch!

hab gestern mein neuen LED TFT Bekommen( Samsung BX2250) hab ihn über HDMI laufen! meine frage lautet: läuft der automatisch auf Full HD? hab maximale auflösung! 1920x.... 
der TFt ist prima aber ich denke das da zuviel gefaxe ist sprich man hat 3 varianten den TFT optimal einzustellen doch oft mals geht die software nicht, es läd es kommt was und dann kommt Z,b das hier 
http://more84.podspot.de/files/Unbenannt.png das feld kommt immer sodass ich das programm laden kann wie ich will es kommt jedes mal! weis jemand mir zu helfen?


----------



## TheReal (29. April 2011)

Naja wenn ich mir einen 22'' kaufen würde, würde ich gleich das 120Hz Modell von Samsung nehmen. Der ist auch 16:10. Ansonsten kann man fürs gleiche Geld einen normalen 24'' kaufen, der dann 16:9 und FullHD hat. Will man dann noch 120Hz kostets noch ca. 100€ mehr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. April 2011)

Mortox schrieb:


> hallo PCGH leute grüßt euch!
> 
> hab gestern mein neuen LED TFT Bekommen( Samsung BX2250) hab ihn über HDMI laufen! meine frage lautet: läuft der automatisch auf Full HD? hab maximale auflösung! 1920x....
> der TFt ist prima aber ich denke das da zuviel gefaxe ist sprich man hat 3 varianten den TFT optimal einzustellen doch oft mal geht die software nicht, es läd es kommt was und dann kommt Z,b das hier
> http://more84.podspot.de/files/Unbenannt.png das feld kommt immer sodass ich das programm laden kann wie ich will es kommt jedes mal! weis jemand mir zu helfen?


 
 Ja der läuft automatisch auf Full HD und die Software die dabei ist kannst du in die Tonne kloppen die geht nicht richtig. Musst alles am Monitor selber einstellen.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. April 2011)

TheReal schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich mir einen 22'' kaufen würde, würde ich gleich das 120Hz Modell von Samsung nehmen. Der ist auch 16:10. Ansonsten kann man fürs gleiche Geld einen normalen 24'' kaufen, der dann 16:9 und FullHD hat. Will man dann noch 120Hz kostets noch ca. 100€ mehr.


 Ich hab hier noch einen alten 16:10 22" Monitor mit 1680x1050 und meinen neuen 24" (BenQ XL2410T) und ehrlich gesagt von der Schärfe etc. ist da kein Unterschied.
Aber!: Wenn ich z.B BC2 spiele hab ich beim 16:10 unten/oben immer einen schwarzen Rand da das Format einfach nicht unterstützt wird...


----------



## TMO (29. April 2011)

Hab nen samsung syncmaster p2250. Ist auch ein 21,5'' mit full hd und ich bin absolut zufrieden. Top Bild!
Außerdem wäre mir ein noch größerer Bildschirm einfach zu GROß, da man bei Office und Internet dann immer seinen kopf bewegen muss


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. April 2011)

das stimmt 22Zoll langt dicke! sagt mal ist das bei euch auch so wenn mann auf alternate.de geht das die seite nur auf die linke seite anzeigt sodass rechts einfach grauweis ist? komm momentan mit der einstellung net klar von dem neuen ding (Samsung BX2250)
deswegen versuch ich es über software die aber net gut gemacht ist! habs jetz über NVidia eingestellt sprich die farben und so! das gerät ist perfekt aber die software und das einstellen ist alles andere als easy! da keine klassischen Knöpfe mehr vorhanden sind alles nur noch Touch! hat jemand das model samsung BX2250??? bräuchte einstell hilfe! sprich werte und so was wichtig ist! bin von ein 15Zoll (eizo flexscan365) auf denn neuen gewächselt bin da etwas neben der spur was TFT und so angeht!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. April 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch einen alten 16:10 22" Monitor mit 1680x1050 und meinen neuen 24" (BenQ XL2410T) und ehrlich gesagt von der Schärfe etc. ist da kein Unterschied.
> Aber!: Wenn ich z.B BC2 spiele hab ich beim 16:10 unten/oben immer einen schwarzen Rand da das Format einfach nicht unterstützt wird...


Habe selber BF Bad company 2 und das bild wird gezoomt wenn man auf 16-10 stellt.weniger fov aber das kann man einstellen in einer cfg.
Standard ist bei BFBC2 55 , ich empfehle 65, aber dadurch wid das Bild zwar schärfer aber die texturen unfreiwillig kleiner, besonders gegner.Das spiel skalliert schlecht und man bekommt immer ein 16-9 interpoliertes bild präsentiert.Leider.

Nun wenn ihr so auf Mäusekino steht, dann bitte.
Aber was ist mit dem argument, das man für 1920-1080 bei einen 21,5"zoll gerät eine potente grafickkarte braucht.derzeit min gtx460 oder hd5770 ?  ältere generation gtx260 v2,HD4870


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. April 2011)

ich als besitzer der 480gtx hab schon gemerkt das die karte mit dem neuen TFt net mehr so entspannt läuft! wie vorher mein alter 15Zoller! 1024x.... auflösung! denk mal das die leute die das behauptet haben werden teils recht haben! ,werde morgen mein zweiten  sprich noch mal ein Samsung(bx2250)  mit einer HD4890-(2GB) anschließen mal gucken was da bei rum kommt! ,der (samsung BX2255) liegt momentan Prima im preis! 157€ das mit der einstellungs sache ist Forschungs sache handbuch und so weiter studieren! das mit der HD4890 müsste eigentlich ohne probleme über die Bühne gehen! da 2Gb!


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2011)

Hab einen 21,5" FullHD LED Bildschirm seit einer Woche und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit und hat neu nur 100€ gekostet.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. April 2011)

Und du kommts mit der nativen auflösung klar 1920-1080 ? RESPEKT  gute augen


----------



## Crymes (30. April 2011)

Ich habe einen 21,5 zoller (Fujitsu) mit Full HD und 16:9.
Hab's auch eingestellt und nutze es überall, außer in Spielen (in den aktuellen),
da zocke ich dann in 1280x720 .
Sitze aber auch nur ca. 60 cm davor, sieht alles sehr schön scharf aus (ist per HDMI angeschlossen).


----------



## KOF328 (30. April 2011)

Also vllt kommts mir nur so vor aber es ist meiner meinung nach viiiel zu Klein... Benutze einen 22"er mit 16:10 und der wird in benutzung bleiben bis er kaputt geht oder 120Hz Monitore einen guten Preis haben!


----------



## Superwip (30. April 2011)

Mehr Auflösung = Besser; ich befürworte auch in Notebooks "Überauflösungen" von Full HD bzw. 1920x1200 weil es einfach nur geil aussieht

Auf 24 Zoll ist mir Full HD eigentlich schon zu wenig aber leider gibt es kaum was besseres


----------



## DOcean (30. April 2011)

"arbeite" zuhause mit 2x 21,5" FullHD TFTs, alles super...

Wollte extra maximal viel Pixel pro Fläche, da sind die 24" im Nachteil die haben ja auch nur FullHD...

PS: Auf Arbeit hab ich nen 30" mit 2560x1600, das ist mal ne Fläche...da neben steht ein 22" hochkant...


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Und du kommts mit der nativen auflösung klar 1920-1080 ? RESPEKT  gute augen


 
Ja ich mache alles mit der FullHd Auflösung egal ob Surfen oder Zocken. Sitze aber auch nur nen halben Meter davon entfernt.
Hab auch einen 21,5" Fernseher mit FullHd seit nem halben oder dreiviertel Jahr, darum wusste ich wie es ist da ichs da schon oft getestet habe


----------



## red089 (3. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie versteh ich diesen Thread nicht ?!
Ist damit gemeint das die Auflösung für 21,5 zoll zu hoch ist also 1920x1080, außerdem wie war das gemeint das man mit 21,5 zoll auf 1920x1080 ne potente Graka brauch ? Zählen den nich nur die Bildpunkte, egal ob 24" oder 22" verbrauchen ja auf 1920x1080 diselbe leistung oder ??
WIe hungrig ist eig full HD ? Ich hab mal L4D2 gespielt auf nen Monitor mit 1024x768 (BÄÄ ^^) und auf 1920x1080 die Frames sind nur wenig eingegangen bzw soger dieselben über 100. Wieviel verbaucht Full HD ?


----------



## Pumpi (3. Mai 2011)

red089 schrieb:


> *Irgendwie versteh ich diesen Thread nicht ?!*
> 
> WIe hungrig ist eig full HD ? Ich hab mal L4D2 gespielt auf nen Monitor mit 1024x768 (BÄÄ ^^) und auf 1920x1080 die Frames sind nur wenig eingegangen bzw soger dieselben über 100. Wieviel verbaucht Full HD ?


 
Full HD ist ca. 2,8 mal so "hungrig" im Verbrauch wie eine 1024x768p Auflösung ^^^^

Ps: Ich hatte auch mal einen 21,5" @ FullHD, war eigentlich ein super Bild trotz TN Panel, man mußte halt ein wenig näher rangehen


----------



## NCphalon (3. Mai 2011)

Find je mehr ppi desto besser, die Bildschärfe steigt an un in Spielen reichen geringere AA-Modi, da quasi durch die kleineren Pixel die Augen downsamplen


----------



## Pumpi (3. Mai 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Find je mehr ppi desto besser, die Bildschärfe steigt an un in Spielen reichen geringere AA-Modi, da quasi durch die kleineren Pixel die Augen downsamplen


 
Das geht aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. Es ist bei einer 109 ppi Maske ab und an schon schwer den kleinen Button zu klicken den man haben möchte. Wenn man das weiter spinnt sieht zwar alles toll aus, man kann nur nichts mehr bedienen, außer vielleicht ein Rennspiel ohne Buttons


----------



## NCphalon (3. Mai 2011)

Naja wenn solche Pixeldichten sich irgendwann ma etabliern kann die Software ja angepasst werden.


----------



## Per4mance (4. Mai 2011)

bin mit meinem LG L227WT (22" 16:10) noch hoch zufrieden. hab aber da wo ich den gekauft hab schon gemerkt es werden mehr 16:9 und hab mich darum nicht gekümmt nun bin ich etwas erschrocken das 16:10 auslaufen soll. 16:9 find ich net so pralle


----------



## FRfutzi01 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe seit 2009 den Benq E2200HD 16:9 Full HD und bin restlos zufrieden damit. Das Bild ist klasse und zum Zocken und Videoschauen bzw. Fernsehen (über AliceTV Box/FullHD) unschlagbar. Bin aber schon am grübeln, ob ich nicht nen 27" kaufen soll...

Möchte FullHD am PC auf jeden Fall nicht mehr missen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe hier zwar aktuell noch 2 22" mit 16 : 10 am Start, würde aber bei nächster Gelegenheit einen wenigstens auf 16 : 9 wechseln und auch von der Diagonale wenigstens eine Nr. höher wählen. Ich denke mal eher das es ein Gewöhnungseffekt ist wie er auch bei der Umstellung auf das Breitbild war, klar ist der Nachteil eben das die Karte dafür etwas potenter sein sollte. Ich nutze zwar am PC keine Full HD Geschichten, aber die Option würde ich mir gerne offen halten falls es bei den Games sich durchsetzen würde.


----------



## biohaufen (7. Mai 2011)

Ne, kein Full HD 22" Zoll Monitor, belastet Graka zu sehr !


----------



## DarthLAX (7. Mai 2011)

belastet die graka zu sehr?

was habt ihr für systeme?

ich fahre mit einem 3 jahre alten screen gut (22er, 16:9 und 1680x1050 - gut das ist net ganz full HD 1080p aber es langt...noch (werde den bald "in ruhestand schicken") - sicher er ist nur ein zweit-screen (main-screen ist ein 1920x1200er Samsung Syncmaster mit 24 zoll und nem TV-Tuner) und ich stelle keine arge beanspruchung der graka fest, wenn ich auf main-screen spiele (hatte anfangs am selben PC noch ne röhre und muss sagen: keinen deut langsamer IMHO - falls doch, dann ist es so wenig das es net auffällt 

vor allem @biohaufen: dein sys ist um einiges moderner als meins (mein PC ist jetzt 3,5 jahre alt knapp - und wird bald ersetzt!) und du beschwerst dich wegen leistung....schon komisch....

mfg LAX
ps: lieber 16:9 als 16:10 (habe ja beide formate und ich mag das breitere lieber)


----------

